# Mountain Climber



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I will have plenty of cliffs and rocks so...
Here is the prototype from Google images

















Here is the "ready for paint" stage. I actually have a hole in each hand for thread/rope to hang him off the cliff with.








I wish my new digital camera would take better pics. I have kodak Easyshare Z1285 but apparently do not know how to use it?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

This mountain man looks terrific. Very modern. If you are looking for something more traditional, have a look here: 

http://www.prehm-modellbahn.de/prehm/miniaturen/Bergsteiger_Set01.jpg 

They are made in metal by Prehm-Modellbahn in Germany. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks, this at least gives me some ideas for more. I am also sculpting his partner on top of rock looking down.









If I up the pixels, can I still post here?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice! I especially like the guy on the rope. 

My brother-in-law is a rock climber, so I'm planning to do one of him for my cliffs.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. Nice work!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Heheheheh.. nice job John.. Let me know if you want or need any photos of "real" climbers. You'll need a funny smelling VW van at the bottom as well. ..(can you model dirty dreadlocks and funky smells with sculpy)


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

After seeing Dunakins figures, I might retire early!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice work John. Never give up! 
BTW, if it is a new camera, then you probably have very high res images, try moving away from the figure about 3 feet and using the auto focus feature. You can then take the image into photoshop or gimp and crop it and size it. Thats what I do with my figure images and they seem to come out much sharper. 








Taken from 3 feet away at the highest resolution setting and then cropped to size,,, not need for resizing on this particular image.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW, I cannot duplicate such detail in 1:29 man!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

John, 
 I was refereing to better quality images. You may want to stand back a little is all I'm say. The scale don't matter for the image quality, its the distance from the image that seems to count on mine. I know you can get better lenses,,,, closeup lens that let you get up on top of the image and take a pic, but they are expensive and my solution works for me


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I know.... I was just referring to the impressive work that you achieve. What scale is this guy of yours?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment then  He is 1:20.32 scale. 1:29 is a much harder scale, but I have been experimenting with it just to see if I'm up to the challenge. I model in 1:20.32 though so there isn't much incentive to finish anything I've started.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome work there, Richard! Fantastic detail.


----------



## steamtrain95993 (Feb 21, 2008)

Beautiful work! I can't wait to see the finished figures.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

He showed it to me in Carlyle. The photos don't quite do it justice.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Tom...
Here is the finished Mountain Clmber (remember it's only 1:29)








Now...his name?


----------



## the colonel (Jan 6, 2008)

His name??
He looks like Cliff Walker!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

How about Cliff Bergsteigen?


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, John! 

Have you used the 'Macro' setting on your camera? It probably has it. Look for a flower symbol. 

Well done figures! 
Matt


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Matt, I just found that setting and tried some shots but they are not in focus either...
thanks though, I'll keep trying.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Here are two complete sets:


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That figure turned out great, John!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks master! lol I am now starting to stack some rock in the yard and would love for you to "coach" me along... 
Have you seen the Biblegrove thread in Beginner's forum lately?


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i saw the prices on those sets-wow!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Train LI-USA has those: _* Mountain Climber set 2*_. These are magnificent figures with very fine detail. Appears to be well worth the cost to me. I have linked to both sets in the event I decide to use one or both some time in the future.


----------

